# Star Wars 8: Die letzten Jedi: Geheimnis um Rey wird gelüftet



## Zelada (13. August 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars 8: Die letzten Jedi: Geheimnis um Rey wird gelüftet* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars 8: Die letzten Jedi: Geheimnis um Rey wird gelüftet*


----------



## Shikaar (13. August 2017)

Rey Kenobi


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. August 2017)

Shikaar schrieb:


> Rey Kenobi



Da sie einige Jahre nach dem Tod des alten Ben geboren wurde, eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Batze (14. August 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Da sie einige Jahre nach dem Tod des alten Ben geboren wurde, eher unwahrscheinlich.



Eingefrorenes Sperma und so.  Sollte doch in der Zukunft wirklich kein Thema sein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. August 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Sollte doch in der Zukunft wirklich kein Thema sein.



Star Wars spielt nicht in der Zukunft.

""A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away...."


----------



## Rabowke (14. August 2017)

... ggf. ist Rey die Tochter von Yoda? R2D2? C3PO? 



Oder ihre Mutter wurde wieder von den kleinen, perversen Midi-Chlorianer geschwängert und [...].


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. August 2017)

Watto. Er Schrotthändler, sie Schrottsammlerin. Passt. Optisch geht sie mehr nach ihrer Mutter. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orzhov (14. August 2017)

Sind die letzten Filme überhaupt "lohnenswert" für Leute die keine Hardcorefans sind?
Episode 7 und Rogue One habe ich nach wie vor nicht gesehen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. August 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Sind die letzten Filme überhaupt "lohnenswert" für Leute die keine Hardcorefans sind?
> Episode 7 und Rogue One habe ich nach wie vor nicht gesehen.



Rogue One auf jeden Fall.
Ein großartiger Film.


----------



## Talisman79 (14. August 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Rogue One auf jeden Fall.
> Ein großartiger Film.


naja ich fand auch EP7 um einiges besser als alle neuen lucasteile zusammen..laut imdb sogar satte zwei pkt über denen von lucas,,das sind da welten


----------



## Rabowke (14. August 2017)

... wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass der siebte Teil "nur" ein vierter Teil in einem neuen Gewand ist. 

Storytechnisch.

Ich glaub da hätte Star Wars deutlich mehr bieten können als das altbekannte Thema "Todesstern 3.0".


----------



## Talisman79 (14. August 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass der siebte Teil "nur" ein vierter Teil in einem neuen Gewand ist.
> 
> Storytechnisch.
> 
> Ich glaub da hätte Star Wars deutlich mehr bieten können als das altbekannte Thema "Todesstern 3.0".



ja eben,,als das sollte man ihn auch sehen..eher als reboot mit ein paar alten charakteren die den stab übergeben.jetzt hat man junge frische gesichter etabliert mit denen man locker wieder 10-20 jahre füllen kann.mir hat der film als neuauflage richtig gut gefallen.bin gespannt ob sich der nächste teil jetzt wieder so ähnelt,oder ob sie jetzt schon in eine neue richtung gehen


----------



## Rabowke (14. August 2017)

Das Problem ist aber, dass sich der Film nicht als "Neuauflage" versteht ... darum find ich das so schade.

Glaub der Herr Dammes hat einige Bücher gelesen und ist hier bestimmt deutlich fester im Stoff als ich es je sein werde, aber die Bücher die ich gelesen habe, haben eine für mich bessere Geschichte erzählt als der siebte Teil.

Vor allem Tarkin fand ich sehr interessant, ggf. ist das ja ein passender Spin Off sowie wie Rogue One irgendwann ... würde mich freuen!


----------



## Shikaar (15. August 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Da sie einige Jahre nach dem Tod des alten Ben geboren wurde, eher unwahrscheinlich.



Keine Ahnung, war nur in den Raum geworfen. Hab' mit Star Wars nichts am Hut.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. August 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Vor allem Tarkin fand ich sehr interessant, ggf. ist das ja ein passender Spin Off sowie wie Rogue One irgendwann ... würde mich freuen!



Der Tarkin Roman ist Teil des neuen Kanon, war einer der ersten Romane des neuen Einheits-Kanon.

Der Roman Catalyst bzw. im deutschen "Der Auslöser" soll auch sehr gut sein und spielt zwischen Episode III und Rogue One und handelt ebenfalls vom Bau des 1. Todesstern. Neben Tarkin soll es da auch einige Hintergrundinfos zu den Ersos (vor allem Galen) und Orson Krennic geben.


----------



## Exar-K (15. August 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Sind die letzten Filme überhaupt "lohnenswert" für Leute die keine Hardcorefans sind?
> Episode 7 und Rogue One habe ich nach wie vor nicht gesehen.


Wie Matthias schon schrieb, Rogue One definitiv.
EP7 kannst du theoretisch skippen und nochmal A New Hope gucken.



Rabowke schrieb:


> aber die Bücher die ich gelesen habe, haben eine für mich bessere Geschichte erzählt als der siebte Teil.


Stand jetzt ist Thrawn immer noch meine EP 7-9.
Da müssen die nächsten beiden Filmepisoden richtig was liefern, um das zu ändern.
Sie haben jedenfalls inhaltlich sehr viel gutzumachen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. August 2017)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Stand jetzt ist Thrawn immer noch meine EP 7-9.



Ich finds ja immer noch schade, das Timothy Zahn das Spiel von Disney mitgemacht hat und seinen eigenen Charakter geretcont hat.


----------



## Exar-K (15. August 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich finds ja immer noch schade, das Timothy Zahn das Spiel von Disney mitgemacht hat und seinen eigenen Charakter geretcont hat.


Meines Wissens nach hatte Zahn da gar keine Mitspracherechte.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. August 2017)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Stand jetzt ist Thrawn immer noch meine EP 7-9.



Ich kann da übrigens die Hörspiele (nicht Hörbücher) mit den deutschen Original-Stimmen der Figuren empfehlen 

Hab ich alle auf CD

gibts auch auf teilweise YT, allerdings sollte man es lieber kaufen finde ich
trotzdem mal ein Auszug zum reinhören




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHgndm-8pLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. August 2017)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach hatte Zahn da gar keine Mitspracherechte.



Er hat den neuen Thrawn-Roman geschrieben.
Das hätte er auch einfach ablehnen können.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. August 2017)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach hatte Zahn da gar keine Mitspracherechte.



Zahn hat auch den neuen Thrawn-Roman geschrieben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exar-K (15. August 2017)

Das weiß ich, den meinte ich nicht.
Ich dachte, ihr meintet Rebels, bzw. die generelle "Wiederverwendung".
Da hatte er keine Wahl.


----------



## Rabowke (16. August 2017)

Der Auslöser liegt schon seit einiger Zeit auf meinem Kindle bereit, aus Zeitgründen hab ich das noch nicht geschafft ... aber es gibt einen Kino-Review Channel den ich ganz sympathisch finde und hier meinte der Betreiber bei seinem Rogue One Review, dass man das Buch unbedingt gelesen haben sollte.

Ich wollte mir das aber nicht auf Englisch antun.

Bei Thrawn würde ich ggf. eine Ausnahme machen ... darum meine Frage: lohnt sich das? Exar-K scheint ja ganz angetan zu sein.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. August 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei Thrawn würde ich ggf. eine Ausnahme machen ... darum meine Frage: lohnt sich das? Exar-K scheint ja ganz angetan zu sein.



Ich glaub Exar meinte weiter oben die alte Thrawn-Trilogie (Erben des Imperiums, Die dunkle Seite der Macht und Das letzte Kommando)


----------



## Rabowke (16. August 2017)

Wie wo was ... alte Trilogie?


----------



## LOX-TT (16. August 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie wo was ... alte Trilogie?



diese hier (ist aber alter Kanon, also Legends)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (16. August 2017)

Jetzt weiß ich wieder was mich an den Star Wars Büchern so stört ... die schiere Anzahl von Büchern, man weiß nie welches man in welcher Reihenfolge lesen muss, welche obsolet sind "wegen neuem Kanon" etc.pp. 

Erstmal Der Auslöser lesen, danach vllt. die drei hier ...


----------



## Exar-K (16. August 2017)

Scheiß auf "Legends" oder "Kanon".
Die Trilogie ist gut, völlig unabhängig von Disneys Entscheidungen.
Und Thrawn ist eh einer der besten Charaktere, die im EU entwickelt wurden.


----------

